# Not exactly a "Weapon" but...



## parallel (Jul 30, 2015)

... this should help with my boys marksmanship.

I've been wanting to get my boy a new rifle. I've been trying to teach him to shoot but he was having difficulty because he's a southpaw trying to shoot a standard gun. To make matters worse he is a southpaw who is right eye dominant.

I found this FN SCAR clone chambered in .22 caliber long rifle. It's a ISSC MSR MK22 and I got it for for just over $200 from Bud's Gun Shop. This rifle has the option to move the charging handle into six different positions (three per side) and has mag release and safety levers on both sides, so it's perfect for a southpaw. This one comes with a 22 round magazine because Louisiana is currently still a [mostly] free State. I'll need to see about buying a couple of extra magazines because as we all know mags are the weak link. I can't wait to get him out to the range...


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 30, 2015)

That looks like a fun toy.


----------



## buzzkill.0621 (Jul 31, 2015)

I could have a lot of fun with it.


----------

